# Herman!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius Models' Herman Munster


:grin2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work and paint, but it needs more Grandpa! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll build Grampa in a couple of months. Gotta mix it up with the projects to keep it interesting.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice work and paint, but it needs more Grandpa! :thumbsup:


His last "Gig", I remember...
was in the early '70's, playing the "Grandpa" character..
For a "Kiddies Cartoon Show", on 1 of the NYC. TV channels (WPIX maybe??)

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly: :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you remember his first gig, though?

He often played Officer Schnauzer in Car 54 Where are you? along with his Muenster co star Fred Gwynn. One of the other things that gets lost in translation (due to Gywnns show lifts) - is that Lewis was 6 foot 1 inch tall to Gwynns 6 foort 5 inch size. Shown below with Joe Ross. He was also actually one year younger than his daughter 'Lilly' (Yvonne DeCarlo), but the make up covered up that detail for him as well.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

One of my brothers-in-law saw Al Lewis and Fred Gwynne at a Lakers game back in the 60s, approximately around the time the first season was ending. He said they were pretty much what he expected--Mr. Lewis was cranky and complained, "Hey kid, can't you see we're trying to watch the game here?", but Mr. Gwynne was very nice and chatted about the show for a few minutes.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Given up on posting pics here?

I can't make it hot link either.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/figures/herman-013.jpg

Nice work, and nice the way they fit it in with Aurora monster scenes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, they changed something a few weeks ago so I can't hotlink pics from my host any more. It's "progress." :freak:

So no more pics in threads from me.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I tried resolving this issue with VS ADM or at least a work around solution.

The best you can do is make the image a url link that others can click on - as terryr did above - to get to an image or upload it directly into HobbyTalk as an attachment. (Go Advanced - Manage Attachments - Upload from a URL)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That turned out great! He has that suitably dead patina.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

John P said:


> Yeah, they changed something a few weeks ago so I can't hotlink pics from my host any more. It's "progress." :freak:
> 
> So no more pics in threads from me.


Get an account at Imgur. Free for now. [but don't count on that forever.]


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

terryr said:


> Get an account at Imgur. Free for now. [but don't count on that forever.]



I never had to even consider that before, since I had my own webspace. 

Ah, progress!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice work. Can we expect Moebius to ever release the rest of the Munster's family. Lily and Eddie together as a set would be great. This could even boost the sale of Herman and Grampa Munster.:wink2:


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice job, John! This makes me want to get these kits, now.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

All I can say is knock it off John for crying out loud! your making some of us feel like going back to crayons ....ok me anyways :grin2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not bad for not knowing what I'm doing? 

:lol:
I saw a nam-era soldier figure a guy did on Facebook that I swore was a photo of a real human for a sec. I could never manage THAT. But I'm having fun trying.


----------

